# Three rescue squad workers arrested



## Jon (Apr 24, 2005)

Three rescue squad workers arrested
By PAUL RUPPEL
The Intelligencer


Three Second Alarmers Rescue Squad members have been charged with vandalizing a former employer's vehicles and stealing their own squad's radios to sell them on eBay.

Arrested were Christopher Heffernan, 19, of Warren Road in Hatboro; Damon C. Wade, 28, of Tyson Avenue in Philadelphia; and Craig Rager, 21, of Hillthorpe Avenue in Abington.

"They've all been suspended, and the career person has been let go," said Second Alarmers Chief Officer Dean Nuss. "We have a zero tolerance for theft."


Then, on Feb. 3, Nuss reported to Upper Moreland police that two mobile radios worth a combined $3,500 were missing. He believed Heffernan was involved based on an Internet auction site listing for the radio with a seller ID of "heff212e."

During an interview with police detectives, Rager said he saw one of the radios in Heffernan's truck and knew it was sold on eBay.

Heffernan admitted that he sold the radio for $200. A search of his home revealed that he had two stolen McKinley Fire Co. patches worth $50 each, and a $300 McKinley helmet was found with his gear at the Second Alarmers station.


Rest Here

Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Apr 24, 2005)

Christopher Heffernan was a junior in my old fire company... was already under investigation for the radios from McKinley, I initiated that one

Damon C. Wade is an excellant medic, and it strikes me as odd that he would do this to anyone other than the company where he was my partner.

Chris was the kid that knew more than you ever could. Pissed alot of People off around the firehouse. He got to sit in the truck more than once on a working fire after he outgrew his Jr status. I'm not supprised with him.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 24, 2005)

I bid on something from that seller. Good thing I was outbid! Once before I'd bought a radio that was stolen, while I have no problem returning things, you lose your money.  :angry:  I see he's bidding on a set of bunker gear, you'd think he'd be selling to pay off all those fines. Besides, where would he use it? What fire department would left him join after this? Only a stupid one. Gee, I guess he should come join mine.  :lol:  LMAO


----------

